# Solved: Trojan.ByteVerify



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,

Everytime I run Adaware, Symantec would detect Trojan.ByteVerify.



> Scan type: Auto-Protect Scan
> Event: Threat Found!
> Threat: Trojan.ByteVerify
> File: C:\DOCUME~1\Jerome\LOCALS~1\Temp\AAWTMP\C11960375\12D1F5\javainstaller\InstallerApplet.class
> ...


I have cleared up my TEMP folder, dont know why it always come up.

Ideas to finally remove this file?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This is a common problem where some AVs will detect these in the Adware database. It is a false detection and can be ignored.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi flrman1, 

While I was waiting for a reply, I download AVG and run a scan (still running as of now)
It also detected the trojan and the location was C:\Recyclers....(i dont have this folder, I ran Symantec *updated* and did NOT detect it)

Im still waiting for the scan to finish and once done, I would check if it would come up again if I run adaware.

So if it did came up, should I just ignore it?


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh...I tried accessing the C:\RECYCLER and it did came up but it doesnt have anything on it. (folder options is set to view all hidden files)
What is C:\RECYCLER?

AVG scan was done and it says it deleted a virus (Downloader.Generic.HAX), I saw it also detected the "InstallerApplet.class" file. I can see in the status that it was "Infected, Archive" and another one says "Infected, Embedded object".

so u think it is all OK now?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

C:\RECYCLER is the recycle bin. That is not the same thing as what you mentioned in the initial post.

Empty the recycle Bin.

The detection you originally mentione is a well known common issue. There is no need to concern yourself any further about that.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------



## jonto (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,


Is this still the case? I'm showing the recycler folder in each of my drive partitions. C: K: N: & T: Drives. Should I be concerned about this since Norton is still indicating that this is something which should be removed? (Their instructions still have not worked for me)

Thanks...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

